# Vip-622 IR Codes?



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone have a clue as to where I can find the IR Codes for the Vip-622? Specifically, I am looking for the PIP code, in hexadecimal format, please.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For what remote? I can give it to you for a Philips Pronto remote.


----------



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

As long as it is just the raw Hex output, that should work. I am trying to get the pip to work in a Control4 system. Turns out that dish remotes transmit at 56khz and the Control4 "learning" eye only receives 1-48khz. They have pretty much every code for all of the other functions - which works great - but the one missing is the PIP code.

You can check it our here:

www.control4.com

I am actually a dealer, but I am not having much luck finding the code I need, so I thought I would look here. The next version of their hardware will support the higher frequency remotes......


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I take it you are looking for Remote Address 1 codes

PIP is hex $E9
Swap is hex $F5
Move is hex $ED

When you start getting into the other remote addresses you need a separate protcol.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

hometronix said:


> As long as it is just the raw Hex output, that should work. I am trying to get the pip to work in a Control4 system. Turns out that dish remotes transmit at 56khz and the Control4 "learning" eye only receives 1-48khz. They have pretty much every code for all of the other functions - which works great - but the one missing is the PIP code.
> 
> You can check it our here:
> 
> ...


I work for a C4 dealer also.
I have a media controller at home with a 622 and until you mentioned it I didn't even notice I didn't have PIP.
What IR channel is the 622 on? That would make a difference.

I'll get back to ya in a few hours.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep your right. I just tried to learn it and got the errors. My media controller has been rock solid in learning so I thought maybe I could get them for you.

Guess we are both in same boat.


----------



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

I tried to get the codes on an HTC first, then my personal MC, then I found the info about the IR receiver on C4's dealer forum...what a bummer. We'll find a solution, though...


----------



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

> I take it you are looking for Remote Address 1 codes
> 
> PIP is hex $E9
> Swap is hex $F5
> ...


I guess I need something different. The code should look something like this:

0000 0048 0001 0011 0016 0166 0016 00a5 0015 0064 0015 0065 0015 00a5 0015 0065 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0015 00a5 0016 0166

This is the code for the "up" key...I am not really sure what that format is called...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ugh...sorry, hometronix. I forgot about this last night. The format you posted is the same format that my Pronto uses, so I'll send myself an email to post the PIP code for you tonight. What remote address are you looking for? I assume address 1, but if you need another address, let me know.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Mark I need it also for IR channel 1.

hometronix,
Look at my post on page 3 of general on the C4 dealer forum on getting a IR learning device. Looks like several dealers are using the URC MX 800 or 850, or the GC-IRL.

http://globalcache.com/products/ir-index.html



> Global Caché's GC-IRL IR Learner is a must-have tool for every dealer, installer, and home automation enthusiast. The compact GC-IRL is used with a PC to learn the full spectrum, 30KHz to 500KHz, of IR codes that control infrared driven equipment. When used in conjunction with the free GC-IRL Utility the learned code is displayed, converted into other formats, and automatically copied into the Windows clipboard, which can then be pasted into any Windows application to facilitate quick database and/or spreadsheet creation and updating. The stored codes can be used to control and automate any device that accepts infrared control signals, from any networked computer, and over the Internet. The GC-IRL power is supplied by the RTS line of the serial port and requires no external power supply.


----------



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine is Channel 1 also.



That GC product looks like it is going to be the next addition to my toolkit. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here we go, guys. PIP button for remote address 1 in phillips pronto hex format (which hopefully will be the same as what you need).

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0164 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0163


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Works like a champ mark!

How about Position, and Swap?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You didn't ask for those! 

Position, Address #1:

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0164 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0163

Swap, Address #1:

0000 0048 0001 0011 0017 0164 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0062 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 00a2 0017 0163


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

You da man Mark!
Now all I need is the C4 ver 2 remote so I have enough buttons 

Mark, you don't have PS2 IR Remote codes for up,down,left, and right do you?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

PS2 as in Playstation 2? Try www.remotecentral.com for that...if anyone has them, they will.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Mark, maybe I'm just a little slow. :hurah: 
I have spent hours on Remote Central and never found any code what so ever in the format you posted above. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

BTW Mark in case you didn't know the method behind my madness.
PS3 has no IR function but just so happens to be compatable with the PS2 DVD remote. http://www.remotecentral.com/articles/ps3-ir-remote2.htm

Presto you have a Blu-Ray player in your HT.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Look in the Pronto and Pronto Pro Classic file area over there - http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/files/rcfiles.cgi?area=pronto&db=devices&br=sony&dv=gamesystem

You'll need ProntoEdit to open the CCF files. I don't know if any of those configurations will have what you're looking for or not. Good Luck!

(Of course, if you wanted to send me a PS2 with the IR module and remote, etc, I'd be happy to send you back the remote codes...)


----------

